# Kann ein Server speichern auf welche Webseiten man zugreift?



## jonasshole (12. Oktober 2010)

Moin Moin!

"Wir" haben einen Server im Keller...
Und ein Wlan/Lan Netztwerk...
Der Server dient im wesentlichen dazu die paar Benutzerkonten zu
verwalten und (sry wenn ich was falsches sage das is jetzt mehr spekulation)
die Lan- Verbindungen auf dem Zimmern mit dem I-Net zuvernetzten...

Ist es möglich, dass dieser Server die Ineternetseiten protokoliert, 
die ich besuche?

Lg JASs


----------



## The_Final (12. Oktober 2010)

jonasshole schrieb:


> Ist es möglich, dass dieser Server die Ineternetseiten protokoliert,
> die ich besuche?
> 
> Lg JASs


Ja, ist es.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2010)

auch der Router kann das speichern


----------



## Rabowke (12. Oktober 2010)

Hehe ... da fällt mir folgende Webseite ein:

http://www.didyouwatchporn.com/

Passiert nichts schlimmes, im Idealfall sieht das Ergebnis so aus wie bei mir:

Anklicken


----------



## Vordack (12. Oktober 2010)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hehe ... da fällt mir folgende Webseite ein:
> 
> http://www.didyouwatchporn.com/
> 
> ...



Hehe! Ich bekomme das gleiche Bild wie bei Dir (auf meinem Arbeitsrechner *hust*).

Allerdings kann er wohl nicht protokollieren was ich mir mit VLC angeschaut habe


----------



## th_h_hexley (12. Oktober 2010)

Vordack schrieb:


> Hehe! Ich bekomme das gleiche Bild wie bei Dir (auf meinem Arbeitsrechner *hust*).
> 
> Allerdings kann er wohl nicht protokollieren was ich mir mit VLC angeschaut habe



Der Service scheint mir ausbaufähig. Interessant ist allerdings die Werbung unten.

edit: habe mir mal die Funktionsweise durchgelesen, das erklärt die fehlende negative Rückmeldung.


----------



## Rabowke (12. Oktober 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> auch der Router kann das speichern


Man muss schauen wie die Netzwerkumgebung eingerichtet ist, ob der Client auf den Server zugreift ( der dann die Daten an den Router weiterreicht ) oder eben direkt auf den Router etc.pp.

Des Weiteren lohnt vllt. ein Blick in die Netzwerkumgebung bei den LAN Adaptern, anschauen welche Protokolle installiert sind ...

... oder eben kein pr0n zu Hause anschauen, wenn Mami und Papi das nicht gerne sehen.


----------



## Vordack (12. Oktober 2010)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Herbboy schrieb:
> 
> 
> > auch der Router kann das speichern
> ...



Stimmt. Dann lieber MW2 zocken und Rambo 4 anschauen.    

Komische Welt...


----------



## Rabowke (12. Oktober 2010)

th_h_hexley schrieb:


> Vordack schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hehe! Ich bekomme das gleiche Bild wie bei Dir (auf meinem Arbeitsrechner *hust*).
> ...


   
Es ist kein Service oder verlässliche Quelle um zu prüfen, ob an deinem / dem PC erotische Inhalte betrachtet wurden, sondern es wurde als Umsetzung eines Proof of Concept erstellt, wie man ( die Webseite ) anhand von Browserdaten des Clients sich Informationen und/oder Überblick über besuchte Seiten verschaffen kann.

Wie du schon meintest, diesen Service kann man dahingehend modifizieren, dass auf den User zugeschnittene Werbung platziert wird, Angebote auf Grund von Historien zusammengestellt werden oder oder oder ...


----------



## th_h_hexley (12. Oktober 2010)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie du schon meintest, diesen Service kann man dahingehend modifizieren, dass auf den User zugeschnittene Werbung platziert wird, Angebote auf Grund von Historien zusammengestellt werden oder oder oder ...



Wobei in diesem Fall die Werbung immer derselben Art ist, unabhängig von der Browser-Historie, Cookies oder IP-Adressen und das Problem scheint, bei meinen Browser behoben zu sein.


----------



## jonasshole (16. Oktober 2010)

> Man muss schauen wie die Netzwerkumgebung
> eingerichtet ist, ob der Client auf den Server zugreift ( der dann die
> Daten an den Router weiterreicht ) oder eben direkt auf den Router
> etc.pp.
> ...


Danke gute Antwort das!
Kann mir noch jemand beschreiben wie genau das geht?
Muss ich dazu an den Server? Und wie ist das mit den 
"skills" die man braucht um zu schauen welche Seiten man aufgerufen
hat. Sei es über den Server oder über den Router?

Lg JASs


----------



## Mothman (16. Oktober 2010)

Rabowke schrieb:


> http://www.didyouwatchporn.com/


Das Tool funktioniert definitiv nicht richtig.


----------



## DonBarcal (16. Oktober 2010)

Mothman schrieb:


> Das Tool funktioniert definitiv nicht richtig.


War die Seitenzahl etwa zu gering?


----------

